

The Truth Behind RIM CEO Outburst - BinaryAcid
http://www.singularityhacker.com/2011/04/truth-behind-rim-ceo-outburst.html

======
bediger
Here in the middle of North America, we won't see this sort of thing on main
stream media, which is interesting on two counts:

1\. How does the BBC get away with this, when multiple US news organizations
don't?

2\. Why doesn't the US main stream media (which in this case would be the
"business press" I suppose) publicize this sort of thing? Sports team managers
cracking like thiswould be all over the place.

------
maxharris
I'm not a RIM fan by any means (I love my iPhone), but I think Lazaridis did
the right thing in ending that interview.

Of course, standing up to people isn't enough. RIM's real challenge is to make
competitive products. Will they do it? Showing spine in the interview seems to
say yes, but what they actually have on offer right now seems to say no.

~~~
rdl
The right thing to do would have been to be honest about exactly what
arrangements they made months ago (at the time); if that was "we fully comply
with the laws of nations in which we operate, including providing copies of
messages stored on servers in those countries to competent national
authorities", just reveal that. BESes hosted within a given country obviously
must comply with disclosure (which is probably easier to effect on the
exchange server itself, since there are LI products for Exchange already).

The actual technical architecture of the BES blackberry product, as designed,
should resist these threats; it was just the blackberry messenger product
which was at risk.

RIM's unwillingness to be upfront about this calls the actual BES architecture
into question; they could trojan the BES servers or client devices if they
really wanted, and no one would really know any better. It's possible that
they agreed to sell a backdoored version of blackberry client devices in the
affected markets, too, so even if you're talking to a strong BES in the USA or
Canada, your communications can be locally compromised by intelligence/police
agencies in your home jurisdiction.

When it comes to security, you have to assume the worst; the onus is on the
vendor to show that bad things aren't done, or ideally can't be done.

This is pretty much representative of all the problems RIM has commercially
(not just the security issue); they lack competent and effective leadership.
They're pretty much the anti-Apple; multiple chiefs, none of whom are decent.

